# Save the Date: Bimmerfest 2016 May 28-29, Bimmerfest East July 30-31



## m3imposter (Oct 22, 2014)

Cant wait, #BFEASTPREP


----------



## Tim535i (Jun 9, 2015)

Is that the one in Fontana, California?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Tim535i said:


> Is that the one in Fontana, California?


Both dates and details are above. The track day info is for Bimmerfest 2016 California.


----------



## Tim535i (Jun 9, 2015)

tim330i said:


> Both dates and details are above. The track day info is for Bimmerfest 2016 California.


I just want to make sure, it's in Fontana, California. I've never been there before.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Correct. Bimmerfest 2016 California is in Fontana.


----------



## Tim535i (Jun 9, 2015)

tim330i said:


> Correct. Bimmerfest 2016 California is in Fontana.


Thank you, Tim!


----------



## makkakrani (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey I'm from germany, and in that timespace im in LA for vacation. Is it possible to visit this event as a spectator? I'd love to come over.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

makkakrani said:


> Hey I'm from germany, and in that timespace im in LA for vacation. Is it possible to visit this event as a spectator? I'd love to come over.


Yes! The event is open to everyone and we would love to have you.

Tim


----------



## makkakrani (Mar 2, 2016)

tim330i said:


> Yes! The event is open to everyone and we would love to have you.
> 
> Tim


ohh awesome  do i've to pre-oder a ticket? (how much is it as a spectator?)
or can i buy some when i arrive at the bimmerfest?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

makkakrani said:


> ohh awesome  do i've to pre-oder a ticket? (how much is it as a spectator?)
> or can i buy some when i arrive at the bimmerfest?


We're releasing pricing shortly. You pay as you enter so no need to pre-order anything.

Tim


----------



## makkakrani (Mar 2, 2016)

tim330i said:


> We're releasing pricing shortly. You pay as you enter so no need to pre-order anything.
> 
> Tim


awesome let me know =) when the prices are "fix".

Greeting from germany

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv8HZFxUhhQ


----------



## GMAN327 (Feb 11, 2015)

Any NJ info


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

GMAN327 said:


> Any NJ info


Yes! We have an entire site for Bimmerfest East - http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-events/Bimmerfest-East-2016/


----------

